# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  24 Hours of Facebook Breastfeeding Censorship

## stray_cat

http://jodinesworld.blogspot.ca/2012...stfeeding.html

FB je uklanjao i blokirao profile na kojima su zene objavljivale slike kako doje djecu

https://www.facebook.com/StopHarassi...stfeedingWomen grupa na FB protiv cenzuriranja dojenja

----------


## Superman

ima moj lajk...

----------


## ...ribica

i moj isto... :Very Happy:

----------


## stray_cat

http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Fac...to_guidelines/

ajmo malo potpisivanja

----------


## Lucas

:Very Happy:

----------


## koksy

Lajkala i potpisala a sad idem stavit sliku di dojim.

----------

